# deck question



## falltime (Feb 13, 2009)

I am going to be putting in a deck on the back of the house in a few weeks and i was wondering if I could use 2x6 non treated and stain it with a sealer for the thread part. I would use pressure treated for the structure

I am trying to keep cost down so i thought this might do the trick, but if it is a bad idea i will just use pressure treated all around


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

You have to ask your self? Do I want it to last 5yr. or 20yr.?


----------



## falltime (Feb 13, 2009)

so it is that big of a difference? I didnt know that is why i was asking


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Very bad idea. You may be able to treat the top side, but all the other surfaces will be untreated. It will be cheaper to build the deck with all treated materials once you add up all the time and materials of replacing every few years!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Do it right the first time and use treated lumber....


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Not if you want it to last more than a few years. You would be better advised to use treated for all and spend a few more bucks. It will save you money in the long run.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Or cedar....


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

the prior home owner went untreated for stair tread supports on my house, only lasted 6-7 years and I have re-do it again, probably should have done it last year, go TREATED, unless you are going to be moving soon. Depending on the length you need you may be able to find some scrap from new builds(if any) in your area, make sure you ask the builder tho


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

S.NIEMI said:


> Or cedar....


hes trying to keep costs down not up


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Go cheap and get cheap...


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

UNREEL said:


> Go cheap and get cheap...


Spend a little more now and be happy for a long time

Unless you want to restain (and need to do all sides to do it correctly) every 3-4 years just pay for the treated now

Or go with Trex or some other composite...never have to worry...granted that would not keep costs down, just 0 maintenance


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Absolutely treated. Don't waste your time and expense by having to redo it.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Is it even legal or code to use untreated?

Wood is so high maintenance, I love the new materials but as always price is an issue with me too.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

People who skimp on materials usually dont care about codes...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Don't even think about using "white wood". Do yourself a favor and use pressure treated. At my local Lowes, a 2x6-96 white wood is $3.18 and a 2x6-96 pt is $4.97. So the protecion of pt is only $1.79 per board so there's really not much savings to buy non-treated.

John


----------



## falltime (Feb 13, 2009)

UNREEL said:


> People who skimp on materials usually dont care about codes...


What is wrong with trying to save money? I will follow every code there is, I was just looking at all options

I priced it out and I will be going pressure treated for the deck and metal for the railings 

Thanks for the input


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

When safety is an issue-saving money is always wrong. Whitewood can rot out in the right (wrong) conditions in a year. Would you want your kids playing on a trap door?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

fishjunky said:


> When safety is an issue-saving money is always wrong. Whitewood can rot out in the right (wrong) conditions in a year. Would you want your kids playing on a trap door?


Good point on safety, along with the problems mother nature can cause.
We went up to the new place last week for the first time since December.
Wellston had 40" in the woods at one time this year and plenty was left on the deck with no one there to keep it cleaned off.
Good thing the previous owner rebuilt the 16' x 20' deck with the good stuff and closer 2" x 6" supports, (12" apart).
(I'm told his first one collapsed flat like a pancake the first winter)
Seems the northwest wind over the house sets up a vortex in the back, snow drift shown here is still over 4 1/2 feet deep even after some initial melting...at least a ton or two.
Threw some coffee grounds on the pile to get better photo contrast.

My next project will be figuring out how to redirect the wind, or cover the deck with 2" x 12" rafters/roof, LOL.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

I saw a guy on Craiglist selling manufactured decking for 1/2 price ! under materials


----------

